# font package supplier



## hotrod08 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello all, this site has been a great help for me getting started with rhinestrones.I looking for a suppler that sell a larger package of fonts. the one that das have sound good but i dont use there software. I see several sites that sell a few or small package of fonts ready for rhinestones. I saw one a few weeks ago but can not find it now. I can make my own but I just dont have the time right now to do them and make transfers. thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Have you looked in the rhinestone section, or tried the search box at the top of this page? I just used the search and typed rhinestone fonts and came up with some great threads with links to rhinestone fonts. Here is one of the first threads I found which looks like it has a lot of links to them http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t107140.html, hope this info was helpful to you


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Check out RhinestoneAlphabets.com / All Fonts.


----------



## hotrod08 (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks every one for your help. found what i was looking for at www.synergy17.com. did check out RhinestoneAlphabets. thanks


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Curt, 

You might also check out Matt at DecalWorld. He has a lot of nice fonts that he has created!!


----------



## centraljerseytee (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,
did you try www.dafont.com? they are awesome and free.


----------

